# Gaggia Classic - water spitting out of side of portafilter



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I think this problem has started happening after I descaled (where I had to remove the shower head).

The problem is, sometimes when the portafilter is about 2/3 full of ground coffee (normal level really), after pouring out a shot of espresso when I turn it off (as in stop the pour) some water escapes from the portafilter out the side in a very specific place. But if I say put a single scoop of coffee into the portafilter it normally doesn't happen.

If you look at this photo I took, water droplets appear around inside the red circle.









Any idea's what could be causing this? I had a quick look and can see no damage or dents or anything on the portafilter.

Also one other thing: is it normal to have a bit of ground coffee go into the espresso?

Thanks.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Probably change the group gasket if its a second hand machine, or just tighten it a little bit more the PF wont always be pointing straight out of the front of the machine contrary to some peoples belief.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I get something similar if I don't tighten up the PF fully. With the HD naked PF it has to go past straight for a good seal.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Although if you overdose a basket what can feel like a good seal won't be a good seal and you'll get the same kind of seepage - I've done this on the cherub mainly because I have the 8mm seal and shagged e61 pf's along with a 14g LM means I get a ~15g dose any more and it's tissues for the issues.

Standard classic basket should take ~17g as it is fairly large.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like a group seal issue

mark


----------

